# streaming IP camera



## asi (Oct 28, 2020)

I managed to stream my IP camera with OBS. (by using 'rtsp://admin:password@IP:554/stream1' in MEDIA SOURCES). Now I'm looking for a way for someone to stream my IP camera from their place. Would that be even possible?


----------



## dgaf (Mar 3, 2021)

Yes, the most common way to allow someone to stream your IP cameras from there place is by manually setting up port forwarding on your home network router that the camera is connected.







						Port Forwarding and Remote Access Setup Guide for IP Cameras
					

Use this guide to understand how-to setup port forwarding for remote access to network IP cameras.



					videos.cctvcamerapros.com


----------

